# Caca Pasa Fishing Tournement



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Time again for our annual fishing tournament. Come join us.

Caca Pasa fishing tournament
LOCATION and TURN IN at the SURFSIDE MARINA in Surfside, TX Saturday July 22nd, 2017
5AM-3PM ENTRY $75.00 PER PERSON
ENTRY INCLUDES ONE SATURDAY NIGHT DINNER!
NON-FISHERMEN DINNERS AVAILABLE FOR $25.00 EA. (Prior Notice Required)
Captains Meeting Friday Night July 21st @ 6:00 pm 503 Sundial located in Surfside, TX

1ST PLACE TROUT 15% OF CASH POT
2ND PLACE TROUT 10% OF CASH POT
1ST PLACE REDFISH 15% OF CASH POT
2ND PLACE REDFISH 10% OF CASH POT
1ST PLACE FLOUNDER 15% OF CASH POT
1ST PLACE HEAVY STRINGER 10% OF CASH POT
(STRINGER MAX.5 TROUT & 2 REDFISH)
HEAVIEST FISH OF ANY KIND NOT IN ANY OTHER PLACE OR STRINGER = 10% OF CASH POT
1ST PLACE TEAM TOTAL WEIGHT BY BLIND DRAW AFTER WEIGH-IN = 15% OF POT
RULES
ALL FISH MUST BE CAUGHT ON ROD & REEL IN GALVESTON/MATAGORDA BAY COMPLEX
ALL FISH MUST HAVE BEEN CAUGHT DAY OF THE TOURNAMENT
ONLY SPECKLED TROUT MAY BE WEIGHED IN TROUT DIVISIONS.
ALL FISH MUST BE OF LEGAL SIZE (NO TAGGED FISH WILL BE ACCEPTED)
NO POOLING OF FISH, INDIVIDUALS CAN ONLY WEIGH IN THE FISH THEY CAUGHT
WEIGH-IN CLOSES AT 3PM SHARP AT SURFSIDE MARINA! YOU MUST BE IN LINE BEFORE THAT TIME
TRAILER AT OWN RISK, (ALLOW YOURSELF TIME TO GET IN) NO EXCEPTIONS!
WEIGH MASTER/TOURNAMENT DIRECTOR MAY DECLINE ANY QUESTIONABLE FISH!
WEIGH MASTER/TOURNAMENT DIRECTOR TIMES AND DECISIONS ARE FINAL!

ENTRY-FISHERMEN ______________________________________$75.00ea.
B.Y.O.B & Lawn Chairs Guest dinners = $25.00ea.
Total = ________
Address___________________________________
City____________________________ State______ Zip____________
Phone (____)____________________ Email_________________________
Please list all names of fishermen on back if needed.
Send entry forms and fees to:
Caca Pasa Hunting Club
503 Sundial
Surfside Beach, Texas 77541
All entries must be paid before tournament starts!
If paid after JULY 15th. Cash only!
Contact Roy Carter @ (979) 799-5890 or James Lockhart @ (713) 628-3777
Please RSVP to Roy or James by JULY 15TH, 2017
Special Note: **No Pets Allowed!**


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

All money, except for the cost of the dinner, is paid back out to the fishermen. Great fun little tourney. Come see us and fish for fun and $$$.


----------

